# Why I Farm



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Ben Moore of Dresden, TN....a handful of short 1 and 2 minute videos.

Regards, Mike

http://whyifarm.com/featured-farmer-ben-moore.html


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

Good video. Someone oughta send that to my old man. Second throught, why bother...


----------

